# Blue Dungeon Tile reaches first Stretch Goal, 2 new bonus tiles added to each BASIC Set



## redkobold (Mar 11, 2014)

To reward the faithful, all backers will receive 2 additional tiles for every _full_ BASIC set that their pledge reward contains or that is selected through Add-Ons. The 2 tiles will be 1 each of C1/C2 and C3/C4 of *Expansion Tile Set 1* that was just unlocked.




Depending upon the Pledge Level, backers will receive 2 to 10 additional tiles.

So currently:

*BASIC, BASIC CANADIAN, and BASIC International* will receive two additional tiles, 1 each of C1/C2 and C3/C4 for a total of 50 tiles in their sets. They will also receive the 4×6 Fantasy Decor 1 and Tech Decor 1 cards and the storage case.

This new set can also be taken as a 12 tile (6 of each),* Expansion Set 1 Add-On* for +$10.

Thank you everyone for your continuing support.

Sincerely,
Kevin Chenevert
www.RedKobold.com


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (Mar 11, 2014)

Will these be available commercially at some point after the Kickstarter ends? I really like what you've got here, but I'm just not sure I've got the scratch at the moment.


----------



## redkobold (Mar 12, 2014)

I plan on them being available both retail and wholesale.  Every little bit can help though to open up additional sets of tiles.  
But I understand being short on cash.  Just spread the word and share as much as you can on forums, Google+ and Facebook (go to Red Kobold Games and Like).

Thanks for your support.


----------

